# Eureka! Circular needle storage solution.



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

I have tried 3 ring binders with zip pockets. I purchased a lovely purple silk holder, but some of the needles were too long for the pockets so they did not close properly and the points would stick out.
I was in one of our hardware stores yesterday looking for another storage box like one I already had but could not remember where I got it from. A young male employee said " yes ma'am, we have those, top shelf" and got one down for me. The grin on my face must have made his day as he said "so nice to make a customer happy"
These are craft boxes with 6 flat containers inside. Out came my Brother P-touch label maker and this is the end result. I have included a close up of the label in case you feel inclined to copy the idea. Nice as they stack on top of each other too.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

What a brilliant idea. Love it.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

My that was quick!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

You mean my reply? It's so hot here today and trying to finish an afghan so took break and checked in. Love the containers, must check our hardware. It's hard to work on afghan in your lap when it's 37 degrees.


----------



## Annasuz (Mar 5, 2014)

What a great idea- I was wondering if there was a way to store all those circular needles, now I know. Thanks for the tip ????


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great idea! Here they are at Joann's: http://www.joann.com/iris-photo-keeper/9531211.html
Amazon also has them for $11.99.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Be like me! live by the beach! 2 houses down the lane and overboard we go every afternoon after our 'poo' walk. Me and my dog Louis, he loves the water! Hot here too.
Yes your reply was like lightening, thought I hadn't even pushed the send button yet!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Sine said:


> Great idea! Here they are at Joann's: http://www.joann.com/iris-photo-keeper/9531211.html
> Amazon also has them for $11.99.


Thanks for posting this link, I am off to Joanne Fabric as soon as I get off work tomorrow afternoon. According to the internet link my Joanne's has it in stock.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

There are all kinds of storage solutions on the IRIS website: http://www.shopirisusa.com/


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

sseidel said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I am off to Joanne Fabric as soon as I get off work tomorrow afternoon. According to the internet link my Joanne's has it in stock.


Hi. I just wanted to point out that the first link (and $11.99) is for the smaller version, with just 6 cases. I think tHe OP's pic is the larger one, with 16 cases ($25.79 at Joanns).


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

What a great idea! Beats using ziplock baggies. :sm05:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

mea said:


> Hi. I just wanted to point out that the first link (and $11.99) is for the smaller version, with just 6 cases. I think tHe OP's pic is the larger one, with 16 cases ($25.79 at Joanns).


I checked on the shopirisusa website. The smaller version is model # KP-PHO and the larger photo keeper is model # KP-LPHO. The OP's pic is model number KP-PHO. It looks like the OP has two of the smaller versions right next to each other in the second pic. I had to look at the pics closely to see the differences. There is also an x-large size model # KP-XLPHO. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Sine said:


> I checked on the shopirisusa website. The smaller version is model # KP-PHO and the larger photo keeper is model # KP-LPHO. The OP's pic is model number KP-PHO. It looks like the OP has two of the smaller versions right next to each other in the second pic. I had to look at the pics closely to see the differences. There is also an x-large size model # KP-XLPHO. Decisions, decisions.


Oh, I didn't notice, but I see you're right. Maybe I was having a flashback. I once ran to joanns thinking that larger one was on sale, but it wasn't. Very disappointed. I then "stalked" it for months, watching sales, coupons, etc., before I was willing to buy. (That Joann's "regular price" is crazy). I did eventually buy 2 and they are great. I use mine for scrapbooking, but OP's idea is brilliant. I think I need another. :0)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Darn, that would be great to have!


----------



## louisa1014 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fabulous idea. I checked it out on amazon, it's about $25. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Michael's has them too and you can use your coupons on them. They also take competitor coupons so I always have an item that I get for 40-50% off. I have a single one of these containers that I use as a travel knit kit, it holds small scissors, stitch markers and all the other little items I need and tucks into a bag very nicely.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I had an Amazon gift card so mine is on the way. Thank you for helping me solve the age-old problem of circular needle storage. Yay!!


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I have had my needles in these for a while. Got mine at Target, they sell them as photo holders. Work Great. Keep needles in ones and extra needles and cords in another.


----------



## vmcmacken (Dec 31, 2011)

I use a plastic shoe box and snack-size plastic bags with the needle size written on the top of each bag with permanent marker. To keep the bags upright, I cut a piece of cardboard bag height. It's easy to keep bags in order according to size. If I'm using a needle, I lay the bag on top of the others until the needle is returned and the bag again filed according to size. This is a pretty inexpensive set-up.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

You can also get them at Michaels. And they come in colors. I use them to store my bead containers, especially when I go to retreats. Takes me a whole day to sort out what to put in them, but saves money on the other end because I don't buy the same beads again and again. I have extra boxes and have been looking for a storage idea. Thank you for sharing this, it was right under my nose all the time.
I think they call them photo storage boxes, but who prints out that many photos anymore.


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

I think you have started something here. Maybe we should all buy stock in the company. I love organizing - it's a sickness with me.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Wonderful idea and love the fact that they stack!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I WILL be copying you
What a fabulous idea


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Cathie, In this heat, I've been knitting ---mittens---yes, mittens, as they're small enough not to keep me warm, too!


Cathie bargenda said:


> You mean my reply? It's so hot here today and trying to finish an afghan so took break and checked in. Love the containers, must check our hardware. It's hard to work on afghan in your lap when it's 37 degrees.


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

What a great find!

I would need two of those, so went snooping and found a double pack with carrying handle at

http://www.containerstore.com/s/rai...age-carrier/d?productId=11000324&q=card photo


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sine said:


> There are all kinds of storage solutions on the IRIS website: http://www.shopirisusa.com/


I found the same box of 6 4" x 6" boxes here for 8.99 but they don't ship to Hawaii. Aloha... Bev


----------



## ginnysandel (Mar 27, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Clever


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

sseidel said:


> Thanks for posting this link, I am off to Joanne Fabric as soon as I get off work tomorrow afternoon. According to the internet link my Joanne's has it in stock.


My JoAnne's has them in stock also; but they are $19.99 in the store, and there is an online special at $9.99, so I'm going to order them and wait another week to file my needles. Those needles have been tangled up in a drawer for years, they can stay one more week to save $20 on my order of 2 files.

I ordered $20 worth of baby yarn for an afghan with the extra I saved on the file boxes.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Obviously a very good way to keep your needles organized. I like to keep my circular needles straight instead of how they come in the packages. I hate it when they want to twist around. I haven't really found the right idea but seeing these cases makes me think about the larger cases they have a Michaels and places like that for scrapbooking paper that lays flat. They would just lay around the outer edge, inside of course, and would almost be out straight. I must check that out.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought mine yesterday--I got the multi-color ones. Michael's had a 50% off coupon--I downloaded one onto my phone. Joann has a 50% off coupon good until tomorrow (or Monday?)
While I was in Michael's discussing with the clerk about whether to get the multi-color or clear--and she was showing me how to download the coupon to my phone--a young woman asked where the multi-color ones were. I talked to her while we were in line--she is a 1st grade teacher and has her kids store things in them.


hubleyddavis said:


> I haven't really found the right idea but seeing these cases makes me think about the larger cases they have a Michaels and places like that for scrapbooking paper that lays flat.


Check Costco, too. I bought a 5 pack of craft boxes there for $19.99. I keep my needlepoint frames, supplies, etc. in them.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Brilliant idea! I ordered some plastic containers similar to those for my daughter who makes tutus and is always looking for small containers for beads, crystals, sequins etc. They have removable dividers inside, and cost about .70p each from Ali Express. Now I am thinking I will see if my circs fit in them, and order more if they do. I have some empty plastic boxes that I can keep them in. Thank you for sharing your Eureka! moment with us.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice idea.


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

LOVE THIS IDEA!!! Thanks for the inspiration! I'm going to check to see if these or something similar is carried at Dollarama, just for info's sake. I'm thinking that plastic sandwich containers with a snap on lid would work as well......something similar to these:

https://www.amazon.ca/Sistema-Collection-Sandwich-Storage-Container/dp/B0040QD9MG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1547340598&sr=8-2&keywords=plastic+sandwich+container


----------



## AmeliaC69 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I can see I will be shopping on-line in the morning. I've already checked and they are not available at my Joanns but I am sure some of these other leads will work. I currently have mine in a clear plastic file folder with divisions, but I think I would like this better. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I can see I will be shopping on-line in the morning. I've already checked and they are not available at my Joanns but I am sure some of these other leads will work. I currently have mine in a clear plastic file folder with divisions, but I think I would like this better. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Idea!


----------

